
Microcosm: An Evolution of Flux - xweb
http://code.viget.com/microcosm/
======
greypants
Been using versions of this for more than a year on two pretty large scale
React apps, and it's been a delight. The features that have come out in the
last few months have been especially nice. Presenters + withIntent keeps my
components and logic nicely decoupled and the recent addition of Effects has
been useful as well. RECOMMEND.

